# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ DIAMOND รุ่น CL2E 144MHz และ CL245 245MHz ของแท้ (เสาซีโหลด)

## Import

สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ *DIAMOND* รุ่น *CL2E* ความถี่ 144MHz และ *DIAMOND* รุ่น *CL245* ความถี่ 245MHz ของแท้ (เสาซีโหลด) สายอากาศยอดนิยมอีกรุ่นหนึ่งของ DIAMOND ใครๆก็ใช้กันทั่วบ้านทั่วเมือง แต่... ต้นที่ใช้ๆกันนั้นมีทั้งจริงและปลอมปะปนกันอยู่ จริงก็มี..ปลอมก็มาก อย่าถามผมว่าดูยังไงว่าจริงว่าปลอม รู้แต่ว่าผมนำมาจากตัวแทนของ DIAMOND โดยตรง จึงกล้ารับประกันว่าท่านที่ซื้อสินค้าจากผมไป ได้ของแท้แน่นอน 100% เงินแค่พันกว่าบาท ผมไม่เอามาทำให้เสียชื่อเสียงหรอกครับ (ไม่ต้องเอาไปเปลื่ยนขดเปลื่ยนคอยเงินอะไร ของแท้เดิมๆดีที่สุดครับ)

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* สินค้าใหม่ยกห่อจากโรงงานของ DIAMOND แท้ๆ

*รูปแทน*


*รูปจริง*
ย่าน 144MHz



ย่าน 245MHz





*ย่าน 144MHz ราคา :* 1,090 บาท 

*ย่าน 245MHz ราคา :* 890 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ ต่างจังหวัดมั่นใจได้ในการหีบห่อ 

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ สุนทร (บางปู) EMS = EI164997873TH  วันที่ 10/06/54
ส่งคุณ สราวุธ (พุแค) EMS = EH747119191TH  วันที่ 27/06/54
ส่งคุณ สุนทร (บางปู) EMS = EH747119205TH  วันที่ 27/06/54 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ ปราโมทย์ (พระนครศรีอยุธยา) EMS = EI373624623TH  วันที่ 27/06/54
ส่งคุณ กิตติพงษ์ (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EH747123854TH  วันที่ 28/06/54
ส่งคุณ สุนทร (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EH160169324TH  วันที่ 25/07/54
ส่งคุณ สันติสุข (บางสะพานน้อย) EMS = EI536362005TH  วันที่ 19/11/54 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ อภิชาต (พังโคน) EMS = EI536239391TH  วันที่ 09/01/55
ส่งคุณ ไพโรจน์ (เซกา) EMS = EI015336845TH  วันที่ 14/05/55
ส่งคุณ นพดล (หลักสี่) EMS = EI960289403TH  วันที่ 15/05/55
ส่งคุณ ทวีศักดิ์ (พระพุทธบาท) EMS= EJ030593775TH  วันที่ 21/05/55
ส่งคุณ ชาติชาย (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EI961135071TH  วันที่ 23/05/55
ส่งคุณ บรรจง (แม่สอด) EMS = EI960901528TH  วันที่ 28/05/55
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงษ์) EMS = EI015377782TH  วันที่ 26/06/55
ส่งคุณ ประชา (แกลง) EMS = EI960776357TH  วันที่ 18/07/55
ส่งคุณ ประชา (แกลง) EMS = EI960776365TH  วันที่ 18/07/55 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ ธนพ (สัตหีบ) EMS = EI960777746TH  วันที่ 19/07/55
ส่งคุณ สุรศักดิ์ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EJ193530329TH  วันที่ 17/08/55
ส่งคุณ อนุดิษฎ์ (เพชรบุรี) EMS = EJ193643921TH  วันที่ 10/09/55
ส่งคุณ ประชา (แกลง) EMS = EJ193560317TH  วันที่ 17/09/55
ส่งคุณ รัชเดช (บุรีรัมย์) EMS = EJ193752325TH  วันที่ 03/10/55
ส่งคุณ สุทัศน์ (มหาสารคาม) EMS = EJ193754406TH  วันที่ 05/10/55
ส่งคุณ จักรพันธ์ (หนองแค) EMS = EJ400322545TH  วันที่ 10/10/55
ส่งคุณ ธีรนนท์ (ราชบุรี) EMS = EI960827345TH  วันที่ 16/10/55
ส่งคุณ อานนท์ (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = EJ400352241TH  วันที่ 30/10/55
ส่งคุณ ฑิราภัณฑ์ (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EJ400366740TH  วันที่ 09/11/55
ส่งคุณ เอกวิทย์ (ศรีสะเกษ) EMS = EJ400380667TH  วันที่ 13/11/55
ส่งคุณ เกรียงศักดิ์ (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EJ400395202TH  วันที่ 21/11/55
ส่งคุณ วัชรพงษ์ (ตราด) EMS = EJ400244692TH  วันที่ 18/12/55
ส่งคุณ ประชา (แกลง) EMS = EJ400248867TH  วันที่ 19/12/55
ส่งคุณ นคร (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EJ400255766TH  วันที่ 26/12/55
ส่งคุณ สุพจน์ (แม่ฮ่องสอน) EMS = EJ400276681TH วันที่ 08/01/56
ส่งคุณ พีรรัช (รังสิต) EMS = EJ400298642TH  วันที่ 22/01/56
ส่งคุณ ประชา (แกลง) EMS = EJ889410111TH  วันที่ 16/05/56
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงส์) EMS = EJ889418781TH  วันที่ 23/05/56 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ บุญมี (อ่าวอุดม) EMS = EJ889435612TH  วันที่ 03/06/56
ส่งคุณ วัฒนา (หลักสี่) EMS = EJ889444614TH  วันที่ 11/06/56 (จำนวน 5 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ ภูวนาท (บุรีรัมย์) EMS = EJ889513544TH  วันที่ 17/07/56
ส่ง ร้านศศิธรแจ่วฮ้อน (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EK262235426TH  วันที่ 28/08/56
ส่งคุณ ปิยพันธ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EK262880659TH  วันที่ 19/11/56
ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EK637802593TH  วันที่ 09/12/56
ส่งคุณ สุทธิโรจน์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EK603714807TH  วันที่ 06/01/57
ส่งคุณ นฤชิต (กบินทร์บุรี) EMS = EK351741075TH  วันที่ 14/01/57
ส่งคุณ ณปภัช (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EK490137164TH  วันที่ 28/02/57
ส่งคุณ เฉลิมพล (พบพระ) EMS = EK490168555TH  วันที่ 20/03/57
ส่งคุณ พรทิพย์ (แม่พริก) EMS = EN815417069TH  วันที่ 18/03/58
ส่งคุณ ภานุพงศ์ (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EN527740640TH  วันที่ 25/06/58
ส่งคุณ สมชาย (ยะลา) EMS = EN507602131TH  วันที่ 14/08/58
ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ธีรุตม์ (โสกเชือก) EMS = EN507602145TH  วันที่ 14/08/58 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ ปิยพันธ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EN506233775TH  วันที่ 16/09/58
ส่งคุณ ปิยพันธ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EH400513496TH  วันที่ 04/11/58
ส่งร้าน มงคลวัสดุ (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EP402973478TH  วันที่ 12/11/58
ส่งคุณ อภิชิต (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EP868525326TH  วันที่ 01/04/59
ส่งคุณ วรพล (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EP871225255TH  วันที่ 15/06/59
ส่งคุณ วีรวิชญ์ (ลพบุรี) EMS = EQ646706388TH  วันที่ 21/07/59
ส่งคุณ สุวิจักขณ์ (วังสามหมอ) EMS = ER905150179TH  วันที่ 18/04/60
ส่งคุณ นิพัทธ์ (สันกำแพง) EMS = ER905523879TH  วันที่ 26/04/60
ส่งคุณ กิตฐิญะพงศ์ (พระประแดง) EMS = ED115324310TH  วันที่ 24/07/60
ส่งคุณ สนธิชัย (หลักสี่) EMS = EU380737435TH  วันที่ 08/01/61
ส่งคุณ ประพจน์ (ธัญบุรี) EMS = EU517403413TH  วันที่ 04/05/61
ส่งคุณ พัชรีย์ (ป่าตอง) EMS = EU517193343TH  วันที่ 26/06/61 (CL245)
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.ต.ปฏิพล (ลาดหลุมแก้ว) EMS = EV484727839TH  วันที่ 24/07/61 (CL245)
ส่งคุณ นิอานัน (ยะลา) EMS = EV484811077TH  วันที่ 17/08/61
ส่งคุณ จตุรงค์ (พระนครศรีอยุธยา) EMS = EV485296260TH  วันที่ 12/11/61
ส่งคุณ พัชรี (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EV889851723TH  วันที่ 02/04/62 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วัฒนา (หลักสี่) EMS = EJ889444614TH  วันที่ 11/06/56 (จำนวน 5 ต้น)

----------


## warunyuler

สุดยอดครับท่าน

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภูวนาท (บุรีรัมย์) EMS = EJ889513544TH  วันที่ 17/07/56

----------


## Import

ส่ง ร้านศศิธรแจ่วฮ้อน (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EK262235426TH  วันที่ 28/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยพันธ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EK262880659TH  วันที่ 19/11/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EK637802593TH  วันที่ 09/12/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุทธิโรจน์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EK603714807TH  วันที่ 06/01/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นฤชิต (กบินทร์บุรี) EMS = EK351741075TH  วันที่ 14/01/57

----------


## bangna99

สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ DIAMOND รุ่น CL2E ยังมีสินค้าหรือไม่ครับ

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณปภัช (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EK490137164TH  วันที่ 28/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เฉลิมพล (พบพระ) EMS = EK490168555TH  วันที่ 20/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรทิพย์ (แม่พริก) EMS = EN815417069TH  วันที่ 18/03/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภานุพงศ์ (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EN527740640TH  วันที่ 25/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมชาย (ยะลา) EMS = EN507602131TH  วันที่ 14/08/58
ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ธีรุตม์ (โสกเชือก) EMS = EN507602145TH  วันที่ 14/08/58 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยพันธ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EN506233775TH  วันที่ 16/09/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยพันธ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EH400513496TH  วันที่ 04/11/58

----------


## Import

ส่งร้าน มงคลวัสดุ (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EP402973478TH  วันที่ 12/11/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิชิต (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EP868525326TH  วันที่ 01/04/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วรพล (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EP871225255TH  วันที่ 15/06/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วีรวิชญ์ (ลพบุรี) EMS = EQ646706388TH  วันที่ 21/07/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุวิจักขณ์ (วังสามหมอ) EMS = ER905150179TH  วันที่ 18/04/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิพัทธ์ (สันกำแพง) EMS = ER905523879TH  วันที่ 26/04/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กิตฐิญะพงศ์ (พระประแดง) EMS = ED115324310TH  วันที่ 24/07/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สนธิชัย (หลักสี่) EMS = EU380737435TH  วันที่ 08/01/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประพจน์ (ธัญบุรี) EMS = EU517403413TH  วันที่ 04/05/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พัชรีย์ (ป่าตอง) EMS = EU517193343TH  วันที่ 26/06/61 (CL245)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.ต.ปฏิพล (ลาดหลุมแก้ว) EMS = EV484727839TH  วันที่ 24/07/61 (CL245)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิอานัน (ยะลา) EMS = EV484811077TH  วันที่ 17/08/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จตุรงค์ (พระนครศรีอยุธยา) EMS = EV485296260TH  วันที่ 12/11/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พัชรี (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EV889851723TH  วันที่ 02/04/62

----------

